# 1985 POR Rally Video



## cegerer (May 20, 2008)

This is some really cool footage of the 1985 SCCA Press On Regardless Rally in Houghton Michigan. Lot's of clips of Buffum in his Sport quattro, particularly at 6:10 in Part 1 and at 6:14 in Part 2. Enjoy:
http://rgruppe.blogspot.com/20....html


----------

